# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  How oftem you guys get banned for selling your gold?

## Nasukki

How safe is sell some hand-farmed gold, something around 200m / week. Should i transfer to an alt first?

----------


## Tempzz

Honestly I recommend finding a person that buys it off the same account and make a partnership

----------

